# can i get work i am a plasterer



## vinn39

hi would like to move to thailand is there plastering jobs there for uk people can anyone help me many thanks tim


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

vinn39 said:


> hi would like to move to thailand is there plastering jobs there for uk people can anyone help me many thanks tim


technically it's illegal unless you go through all the bs to set up a company or get married to a thai, etc

but (wink wink) I see a lot of expat tradesmen advertising in the little newsletters in Chiang Mai.


----------



## HK_Brit

vinn39 said:


> hi would like to move to thailand is there plastering jobs there for uk people can anyone help me many thanks tim


You will be competing against Thai workers who charge very little to do similar jobs. Could be 500 baht or less a day. Most Thai houses are blocks, with cement skimming and then painted. The only plastering I see is for ceilings.

Also as said, you need a work visa to work legally.


----------



## vinn39

*hi thank you*



HK_Brit said:


> You will be competing against Thai workers who charge very little to do similar jobs. Could be 500 baht or less a day. Most Thai houses are blocks, with cement skimming and then painted. The only plastering I see is for ceilings.
> 
> Also as said, you need a work visa to work legally.


hi how would i find work do i need a company do not mind about money just want to live there i have a thai girl and what to be with her. can you let me no with thanks tim


----------



## xtr3mx7

Well, you will have to setup a company with registered capital of 2million baht in order to get yourself a work permit for your that company. I was previously on same boat as my Thai wife wanted to move back to Thailand. Now I'm here living on a non Imm O wedding visa with 400K in a bank account, trying to secure myself a job... which is not an easy thing.


----------

